# Kitchen Aid Mixer



## Winterrider (Jan 23, 2019)

Leaning toward the purchase of a kitchen aid mixer. Any highs or lows of the Artisan or better off with the Pro 600? Looking for 5-6 qt . Also those using the meat grinder attachment, is the plastic sufficient or go with the stainless?


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Leaning toward the purchase of a kitchen aid mixer. Any highs or lows of the Artisan or better off with the Pro 600? Looking for 5-6 qt . Also those using the meat grinder attachment, is the plastic sufficient or go with the stainless?



I have the pro and the grinder I would go with the SS my plastic has a crack, so I bought a Kitchener #12 for grinding

Richie


----------



## 73saint (Jan 23, 2019)

Yep, what Richie said.  I’ve got the pro and the stainless grinder does great.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 23, 2019)

If you're looking at the 5-6 quart, get the 7-8 quart models. Gives you more options All attachments will fit the larger machines


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 23, 2019)

I use the KA Artisan for bread making and love it.  Don't know anything about the Pro 600.  The Artisan consistently rates as the best kitchen stand mixer in reviews.  I guess the choice depends on what and how much you'll be making.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

My Artisan struggles with bread or pasta doughs using 24oz ( 6Cup) of Flour and 24oz of Water. My daughter's Pro 600 has no issue with 24oz of each and up to 32oz (8Cup) Flour and 32oz Water recipes. 
If you need or make larger batches, go bigger...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2019)

We have the Pro 600. I ordered a SS Meat Grinder/Stuffer accessory yesterday for it.
There are several "Horror Stories" about the plastic grinders breaking in use. So when I started looking and discovered Aftermarket grinders in metal, I tried looking for Stainless Steel attachments and found many.
So I browsed around and found what I thought was a good deal in SS and ordered it for ours.

Now there is the flip side to having an attachment that _may be_ stronger than the Power Head driving it. And that is if it is fed to fast, or too much, instead of the accessory failing, the drive train might break.
Some of the video's I watched, the power head sounded like it might be laboring as it was grinding meat.
So for me, I'm going to be careful about feeding it too fast. Maybe use it in steps?
A course grind, then a finer grind, stepping down to try and make it easier on the unit?
After all, it is a Mixer being tasked to do a pretty tough job.

The last thing I want to do is to break her mixer. I couldn't convince her to buy a Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer. But my Daughter did. She's had several, and as she got a better unit, the one's she's had got handed down to their kids. They are all still working.
So my wife got the Professional 600 that the Daughter has, and recommended, to her.
So far, it basically gets used for Christmas Cookies. But she suggested I look into a grinder attachment for it.
She didn't have to ask twice....

I saw in one of Disco's video's that the Old Fat Guy uses their Kitchen Aid to grind his Breakfast sausage (OFG). (And a lot of other snosages.)
Being of sound mind and sound body  I can follow a lead and try and do the same. Besides, I have more time than any other resource. So I figured I could sneak an accessory under her nose easier than a big new grinder. 
And at my age, I've come to like the Dog House. 

I want to make some snack sticks for the doghouse.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2019)

DON"T overload the meat grinding attachment....


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2019)

daveomak said:


> DON"T overload the meat grinding attachment....
> 
> View attachment 386312



 OMG, Dave! Warning Heeded!
*I* *feel your Pain*!
Did you repair? Or Replace?


----------



## mosparky (Jan 23, 2019)

I need to show that to my boss. He's always saying I should just get a mixer with grind attachment. He loves multi-taskers. Sometimes he's a little too tight for his own good. Fortunately I read enough here, I ain't going down that path.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2019)

mosparky said:


> I need to show that to my boss. He's always saying I should just get a mixer with grind attachment. He loves multi-taskers. Sometimes he's a little too tight for his own good. Fortunately I read enough here, I ain't going down that path.



I don't know if that picture is Dave's, or from the Internet.
But I do know there are people who can break an Anvil with a Glass Hammer out there. 
(I've done it with destructive testing. Make it fail to find the weak points.)

If it was a very common problem, such as the plastic housing failures of Kitchen Aid grinders, which who knows the percentages, I would think there would be a Pox on them.
But there isn't. In fact, quite the opposite. There are an number of grinder attachments offered from aftermarket suppliers.
For me, conservative use will be my approach.

To each his own. But several hundred dollars to go with a separate Grinder and Stuffer was not as appealing to me as trying the Kitchen Aid route.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2019)

Use a good food grade lube it will work easier.
Richie


----------



## mike243 (Jan 24, 2019)

Been using my KA with grinder for some where around 15 years,grinder is the plastic 1,I have ground up a deer or 2 every 1 of those years,I get the meat almost frozen and cut into strips thin enuf that I don't have to use the plunger to force the meat into the hopper. stuffing is a pain and I normally only stuff summer sausage these days,brats and Italian gets frozen in bulk then made into patties when time to cook ,I'm diabetic so bread intake is low most of the time


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2019)

We have a KA that is about 45 years old & still humming along, I think it's a 6 qt. Judy uses it at least 2-3 times a week & it has never broken down. When I first started making sausage I did use the grinder & stuffer attachments, but it was a PIA, so I bought a dedicated stuffer & grinder. I think the attachment we use the most is the pasta maker. It is very easy to make homemade pasta & a whole lot better than the store bought stuff. Of course she is always making some kind of bread or buns etc. If it ever breaks I would probably go with the commercial model.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 24, 2019)

We haven't had any issues with the KA 600 pro. Although it doesn't get used to much - a couple times a year.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2019)

Yep.....   That's my mixer....   It took about $70 in parts to fix, if I remember correctly... Plus a Kitchener grinder ....   I think that was about 6 years ago...

Mar. 2011 was when I broke it...  Made a thread on the repair....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/kitchenaid-gearbox-repair.104732/#post-610750


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you all for your input. I think I will go with the Pro model, big is better theory . Lol.  Maybe down the road a ss meat grinder for small batches ( #12 Cabelas grinder already), and pasta attachment.
Made some zucchini bread the other day and just about smoked the wife's little HB stand mixer.     Better step it up  bit...


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 24, 2019)

KitchenAid is the consumer brand for Hobart which is a very well-reputed maker of commercial kitchen equipment. I have the K45SS (with a Hobart tag) which I inherited from my mother, it probably dates back to the early 1980s. 

I have the plastic grinder, with a minor crack, but it works fine. I have the dough hook and I think I have the whisk somewhere. I also have the salad shooter. I want the paddle and I'm curious about the pasta maker.

For anyone who didn't know, that attachment point is a "power take-off" (aka PTO) like you see on tractors, to drive various attachments.

As for grinding in stages with different plates, yes that makes a big difference. I can tell with my hand-crank Chop Rite; the meat blasts through the coarse plate. That first grind also gives you an opportunity to blend in whatever seasonings you want.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 24, 2019)

Kitchenaid was purchased by Whirlpool in 1986. There was a major uproar when the quality of the Hobart made mixers declined when Whirlpool started production. The Hobart branded Kitchenaids are sought out for their sturdiness even now


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2019)

I just looked at the KA product line and the Artisan appears to be a lower-end entry compared to the traditional two choices (with or without the bowl lift). The one I have had for almost forty years is probably the "Tilt-Head" series, and the pro is the one with the bowl lift.

I would definitely NOT get the Artisan, which it sounds like the decision you've made. I would not want any less power when using the dough hook or doing other things which strain not only the motor and gear box (yikes, what a horrible picture that was above!), but also the bowl and bowl mount.

As for the grinder, the answer depends on how often you use it and how much you are putting through it. I've had the plastic grinder for 3-4 years now and use it about once a month. I put 1-3 pounds through it at a time. In other words: really light use. It works perfectly and sure beats using my old hand-crank grinder. I've had zero problems with it. 

If I was using the grinder several times a week, or if I was stuffing sausage, I would most definitely NOT get the plastic one and would instead get a stainless grinder (didn't know you could get such a thing) or, as others have said, get a dedicated grinder.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn't know about Whirlpool being in this. I wonder if they're still made in the USA.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 24, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> I didn't know about Whirlpool being in this. I wonder if they're still made in the USA.




From Wikipedia "Today, some KitchenAid products are manufactured in Ohio, South Carolina, Mississippi, Indiana, Arkansas, Ontario, and Quebec while others are manufactured in China,[13] and its appliances are distributed throughout North America. All KitchenAid stand mixers are assembled in its factory in Greenville, Ohio. The die-cast parts of the machines come from various manufacturing plants around the world and are hand worked to remove imperfections on the metal cases. A factory tour, known as the "KitchenAid Experience" is conducted by the assembly line workers.[14]"


----------



## PolishDeli (Jan 24, 2019)

I bought an Artisan KA for the wife back in 2011. We use it all the time.  It’s still going strong. She uses it for bread and pizza doughs, cake batters, icing, and frosting.  I use it for grinding meat. We’ve never had a problem with it.  I would not get the “classic” model. It’s the one you can find at Walmart; lower cost, lower power (it’s probably just fine for meringues).  

Regarding grinder and stuffer attachments:
I originally had the KA brand attachment (the white plastic one).  It got the job done for a while, but it broke after 1.5 years.  It got moderate usage, mostly grinding gator meat at the time.
I replaced it with the SS set from smokehouse chef (https://www.smokehousechef.com/the-...r-kitchenaid-mixer-plus-sausage-stuffing-kit/)

I’m very happy with it.  But I would recommend getting a dedicated stuffer if you’re making sausages (I have the 5 pound LEM model).  Using the auger as the stuffing mechanism is slow.  Also, having the stuffing tube sit up several inches over your work surface is a bit awkward.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 24, 2019)

No way my wife would go for "cross contaminating" her KA with meat.  Not sure if you guys know but they sell a glass bowl for them which is really cool since you can see things easier while using it.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> I didn't know about Whirlpool being in this. I wonder if they're still made in the USA.



The SS Bowl on our Pro600 is stamped, "Made in India", FYI.
But it is very heavy duty. Don't know about the rest of it.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Yep.....   That's my mixer....   It took about $70 in parts to fix, if I remember correctly... Plus a Kitchener grinder ....   I think that was about 6 years ago...
> 
> Mar. 2011 was when I broke it...  Made a thread on the repair....
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/kitchenaid-gearbox-repair.104732/#post-610750



Super helpful Post, Dave!

What were you doing when you caused that Catastrophic Failure?
Holy Moly!
I don't think my bride would appreciate me dismantling her KA to check what her box is made of.

Well, back to installing the new microwave.
Sometimes I wish I didn't know how to do stuff...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2019)

I was grinding pork for sausage...  I added some chipped ice to keep the meat cool...  The ice wouldn't grind and formed an ice block at the knife...  I think that's what torqued the auger and broke the gear case...   Can't be sure...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I was grinding pork for sausage...  I added some chipped ice to keep the meat cool...  The ice wouldn't grind and formed an ice block at the knife...  I think that's what torqued the auger and broke the gear case...   Can't be sure...



I see. Yeah, my dentist told me chewing Ice was like chewing rocks. I breaks things.
Now we know better.
My new Grinder arrived this afternoon. And the Microwave is done. Made the wife happy
Now waiting on my Walton's order to get busy. LOL!

No Ice in the grinder! Good idea, Bad result. 
Do you grind other things in yours? Like cheese, for example?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2019)

Nope, not cheese...  Have a grater attachment for the KA for cheese and cabbage etc...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Nope, not cheese...  Have a grater attachment for the KA for cheese and cabbage etc...



I tend to grate a lot of cheese from 5 pound blocks, then bag and freeze.
We use it for a lot of cooking. So that was why I was wondering.
I've been using the food processor grater, but was wondering.
I do a lot of wondering. 

LOL!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Winterrider (Jan 25, 2019)

Professional 600 on its way. Nothing local -darn. Thanks everyone...


----------



## old sarge (Jan 26, 2019)

We used our KA grinder for years.  The housing cracked; got another. It also cracked after years of use.  Until SonnyE posted, I had no idea there were steel after market attachments for the KA. Still, I am happy with the LEM but I can tell you I would have given serious thought to an aftermarket attachment and probably gone that route.

There was a time, many, many years ago, when I considered getting my wife the small Hobart commercial mixer.  Sticker shock brought me back to my senses.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 26, 2019)

I will probably get SS grinder attachment for doing small batches instead of hauling the big Cabelas grinder and stuffer up.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyone use this attachment for meat grinding ? Or spend the other $40 for Kitchen aid brand.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## SonnyE (Jan 28, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Anyone use this attachment for meat grinding ? Or spend the other $40 for Kitchen aid brand.



Not sure what attachment you are wondering about.
But I have my SS grinder attachment in hand, and it does fit and run on our Pro 600. Runs fine, mounts fine, confidence is high. I've seen many video's where a KA has been used to make stuffin.
Disco grinds with his KA, and mixes the meats and seasonings as well (with a paddle attachment). But he warned the stuffer is woefully lacking. And I could see where a real stuffer could be needed. 
Rick (nepas) posted he only uses a 5 pound stuffer now. Bigger ones are difficult to do snack sticks with. And Meat Snack Stix are my main interest. Small batches. (I have a hard time imagining me wanting to do more than 5# at a time.)
Before I relent and buy a stuffer, I have to at least try my foot switch to run the KA for stuffing.
(I stubborn)

But I haven't run any meat through it as yet. I'm waiting on my small order of casings and first seasoning package to arrive.
It spent the weekend watching TV in Kansas. The 20 Mule Team was resting before it started moving West again. 

When shipping is a problem, I tend to shop elsewhere next time I order. (I'm a customer, I have choices)


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2019)

The one above your post. Is suppose to be for Kitchen aid and was wondering if anyone has used.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 28, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> The one above your post. Is suppose to be for Kitchen aid and was wondering if anyone has used.



I see now. Sorry, my ad blocker was blocking me from seeing the post.

Yes, I ordered almost exactly the same one through Ebay. The single difference is Mine came with a single cutter, instead of 2. I ordered through Ebay.
(Long story short, The vendor on Ebay ordered it drop shipped to me from Amazon. Used his (her?) Prime account. I'm realizing this is fairly common now with Ebay.)
Anyway... I'm happy with the accessory, and the price, and that it's here, and it didn't cost anything for shipping.
There are others out there, but be careful. I've seen where they are selling aluminum housings, with some stainless parts. And they show up in searches for SS KitchenAid Grinders.
I got what I got because it is All Stainless Steel.

I might change my mind drastically if it turns into a pumpkin when meat goes through it. But so far, happy.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes , I've seen some which are advertised as metal or stainless but are aluminum.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 28, 2019)

Incidentally, If you venture into this Sausage Madness, Don't buy a pricker.
I've seen where Sausagerz have used toothpicks, and corn ear stickers (Corn Cob Handles) as prickers for bubbles.
I'm sure we can come up with something sharp around the house. 

Also, If You, or anyone else, is Interested...
A Momentary Foot Switch from Harbor Fright.
I stress momentary, not maintained, for being able to turn on, or off, something being used that is electric. Like a grinder, or a stuffer on something like a KA.
But if you want extended run, momentary is not the one.

As goofy as this guy is, his review is informative.


----------

